# 04 Audi A4 3.0 V6 Random Misfire



## atanasmk3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey guys,
a few days ago received my Ross Tech cable, and did a Auto scan under engine. I am getting random misfire codes, see code, also getting a O2 sensor code. I just replaced the O2 sensor the right side Upstream. however I was told that that code means I need a new catalytic converter? 
secondly what could be causing the random misfire? I drive car daily and the car runs very smooth,and has plenty of power, it does not feel like a random misfire on all 6 cylinders. I have had a misfire on my other car on just 1 cylinder and i felt the engine shake, and lost of power. This is not the case with my Audi. the engine does not shake, idle very smooth, and accelerates as it should .
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06C-909-559-ASN.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 909 559 L HW: 8E0 909 059 
Component: 3.0L V6/5V G 0010 
Coding: 0016711
Shop #: WSC 63351 000 00000
VCID: 3E25C0691C6D2407696-5160

8 Faults Found:
17524 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating; B1 S1 
P1116 - 004 - Open Circuit - MIL ON
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 002 - - Intermittent
16687 - Cylinder 3 
P0303 - 002 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
16690 - Cylinder 6 
P0306 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
16686 - Cylinder 2 
P0302 - 002 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
16688 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
16689 - Cylinder 5 
P0305 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
16685 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 002 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Readiness: 0110 1001


----------



## 944CS (May 31, 2007)

Check your coil pack wiring harness, mine had many wires where the protective sheathing was gone and the wiring was corroded, car still ran great though

If you plan to keep the car, I would plan to replace the coil pack harness or repair it


----------



## Newparts.com (Jul 12, 2017)

The oxygen sensor code has to do with the heater circuit for the oxygen sensor, it has nothing to do with the cat. It is the upstream sensor on the right hand side of the engine, passenger side of the vehicle (assuming that it is LHD)


----------

